# Databases > Data Warehousing - active and passive stages in datastage

## bhanutej

what do you mean by active stages and passive stages in datastage environment?

----------


## nagakalyan

As soon as the data enter it effects rows,which does not effect rows is passive

----------


## dsamar

Active Stage: It is the "T" of ETL and Passive Stage : It is the "E & L" of ETL

----------


## meghanasharon

wat is dimension function in datamanager in cognos8

----------


## meghanasharon

active and passive stages in datastage

----------


## sureshreddy2005

> what do you mean by active stages and passive stages in datastage environment?


the stages which are involved in transformation are known as active stages,
ex: transformer,sort,filter,surrogatekey generator..etc
the stages which are involved in extracting and loading the records are known as passive stages
ex:sequential file,dataset,dynamic RDBMS..etc :Frown:

----------

